

Largest Email Marketing Firm, Epsilon Hacked. Big Name Customers Exposed. - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/massive-breach-epsilon-compromises-customer-lists-major-brands

======
stoked
Anyone find details as to how Epsilon was compromised?

------
privacyguru
Just added Walgreens to the list. Getting Interesting.

~~~
PostOnce
Wife got an e-mail from Disney about it, which is not yet on the list.

------
Joshim5
CollegeBoard too

------
smokeyj
The email of every college bound student will soon be available for download.
How long until throwaway email accounts are the norm?

~~~
shii
Only a sucker signed up for the SAT and at college events with their real
email in the first place.

------
gsarrica
Got an email from Home Depot and Target... Looks like Home Depot is missing
from their list.

------
akx
Oh the irony... I get a popover for SecurityWeek's "Free Subscription!" email
briefing.

